

It’s Startup, Not Start-up or Start Up - andrewhyde
http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2012/12/its-startup-not-start-up-or-start-up.html

======
chrislaco
We'll, Ill make sure two e-mail miself a reminder about that and e commerce.

In other news, I have two much time on my hands too worry about being a word
nazi.

